# Apple tv 1er Generation et itunes



## dlassoie (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question qui me passe par la tête. J'ai  un macbook avec une bibliothèque itunes stocké sur ma time capsule.  jusque la tout va bien. J'ai une apple tv sur laquelle j'ai installée  XBMC et qui fonctionne tres bien.

Maintenant je me demande si je ne pourrai pas utiliser mon apple tv pour stocker mes musiques au lieu de ma time capsule.

Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis à l'écoute.

Merci d'avance


----------



## E Streeter (28 Octobre 2010)

Sur une ATV 1G oui puisqu'elle a un disque dur ... tu déposes ta musique dessus via iTunes comme tu le ferais avec ton iPod.


----------



## ubusky (28 Octobre 2010)

il me semble qu'il faut faire attention à la synchronisation entre itunes et appletv...

car ce n'est pas possible de mettre une chanson dans itunes, synchroniser avec ton appletv, puis supprimer le morceau d'itunes... à la prochaine synchronisation, tu peux dire adieu sur ton apple tv...

maintenant vu que tu as l'as jailbreaké, si tu te connectes à l'appletv via ssh, et que tu utilises XBMC pour lire ta musique et que tu ne fais pas de synchronisation avec itunes, cela doit pouvoir le faire...

cela me fait penser que je voulais le faire sur mon apple tv pour mes séries télé...


----------

